# A7rii vs 5DSr, look and noise level



## wockawocka (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm just dropping in to say I shot a wedding yesterday and my second had a Sony A7rii.

Firstly that silent shutter is SEXY - But, the Noise levels are roughly the same until ISO3200 and then the 5DSr takes the lead. The A7rii is about a stop worse above ISO3200 than the 5DSr.

Further, correctly exposed images appear to be more pleasing from the 5Dsr. Nothing wrong with the A7 files they just appear warmer and a little less defined. Good files though.

At some point I'll do a full vs, but we were looking at real world use more than gravel pits that were 5 stops under exposed.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 9, 2015)

I suspected that on FF the BIS's main advantage would be marketing hype.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 9, 2015)

Me too. I was surprised with 5dsR @ 3200ISO. On 4K monitor, ISO100 to 3200ISO look super.


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 9, 2015)

ISO3200 last night.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 9, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> Hi guys, I'm just dropping in to say I shot a wedding yesterday and my second had a Sony A7rii.
> 
> Firstly that silent shutter is SEXY - But, the Noise levels are roughly the same until ISO3200 and then the 5DSr takes the lead. The A7rii is about a stop worse above ISO3200 than the 5DSr.


If he was using silent shutter, he was necessarily penalizing his photos, as the A7R2 reduces precision to 12-bits in that mode.


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 9, 2015)

^ No way.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 9, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> ^ No way.



Way.

Bulb mode, silent shutter (you know, for landscapey situations where total image quality matters most), long-exposure NR, and continuous shooting all reduce precision to 12-bit. 

Shrug.


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 9, 2015)

Damn that's unfortunate for those who didn't realise that when ordering.


----------



## traveller (Aug 9, 2015)

Why would dropping to 12-bit increase noise? Increased risk of posterization and artifacts, I can understand, but noise? Perhaps someone can explain?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 9, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> Damn that's unfortunate for those who didn't realise that when ordering.



It is unfortunate, although common among all A7 cameras. It's also covered in the user guide, which is freely available. I knew about it going in. Buyer beware!




traveller said:


> Why would dropping to 12-bit increase noise? Increased risk of posterization and artifacts, I can understand, but noise? Perhaps someone can explain?



I don't think it necessarily increases noise. Rather it lowers the saturation point, so noise is relatively higher.

Jim here says it increases noise, but if you look at the y axis, it's measures in levels beneath FWC.

http://blog.kasson.com/?p=11142


----------



## DJD (Aug 10, 2015)

wockawocka,
Concerning the pictures you posted in "ISO3200 last night.", is this the exposure you got or have you pushed the exposure up a stop or so. Just wondering.
-djd


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 10, 2015)

DJD said:


> wockawocka,
> Concerning the pictures you posted in "ISO3200 last night.", is this the exposure you got or have you pushed the exposure up a stop or so. Just wondering.
> -djd



It's SOOC, I had fixed lighting so my evening shots were fairly consistent.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 10, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> ISO3200 last night.



Thanks for posting!

Am I they only one here that thinks it looks quite noisy for 3200?


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 10, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > ISO3200 last night.
> ...



Noisy Detailed.

It's cleaner than the a7rii and it is a cropped 50mp file. Sort of to be expected.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for doing this! That 12-bit silent shutter thing is a bummer, and a bit weird (though I don't fully understand the implications for image quality). How are you finding the larger file sizes?


----------



## Eldar (Aug 10, 2015)

I had not done anything beyond ISO3200, so I just made this shot to check ISO6400. I have applied a grand total of 29 in Luminance NR. This camera has a lot more to offer than many people think.


----------



## Eldar (Aug 10, 2015)

Here´s the same frame at ISO12800, NR increased to 39.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 10, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Here´s the same frame at ISO12800, NR increased to 39.



Just noticed the whisky - 30 years old! Fancy


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 10, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> Noisy Detailed.
> 
> It's cleaner than the a7rii and it is a cropped 50mp file. Sort of to be expected.



Not comparing here. Just not that impressed by the sample in itself. Maybe me being too critical.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 10, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Here´s the same frame at ISO12800, NR increased to 39.
> ...



I noticed the painting


----------



## Eldar (Aug 10, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


He he, the single malt is my bad habitand the painting is my father's copy of a French impressionist


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 10, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



That's hilarious, of the two I'd take the Douglas Adams compendium any day ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 10, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



Ah, so you're probably a little like me; you photograph better than you paint.


----------



## asmundma (Aug 11, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> Hi guys, I'm just dropping in to say I shot a wedding yesterday and my second had a Sony A7rii.
> 
> Firstly that silent shutter is SEXY - But, the Noise levels are roughly the same until ISO3200 and then the 5DSr takes the lead. The A7rii is about a stop worse above ISO3200 than the 5DSr.
> 
> ...


----------

